# Front headlight mystery wires



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Good day all!! 

Wondered if anyone had any insight on some wires I have stemming off of my front headlight harness. I have no idea where they go or what they're for. The car is a 68 gto with no hideaway lights. 

It did however, come with the cornering light option on the two front fenders... (note that these cornering lights are in the fender and are separate lights from the turn signal lights) that being said, I'll try painting a picture of what my headlight harness looks like. 

Like all 68 gto's, along the drivers side front inner fender runs the wiring harness. Stemming from that are the two front headlight sockets required for the 2 headlights on the drivers side. There is a single clip going to the turn signal light on the drivers side and in my case because the car has the cornering light option, theres also a single clip going to it, in the front fender. There is also the wires going to the 2 horns and the wire harness continues to the passenger side headlights.

Now for the mystery wire.... there is also a single wire on both the drivers and passenger side that is unaccounted for and I have no idea where or what it goes too.

The car is an unmolested car, so I know that the wire is factory. 

Wiring diagrams have been of no use. The ones I've seen only account for the two headlights on either side, the turn signal lights on either side, and the horns. 

Does anyone know.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

is the wire down by the turn signal

many cars with cornering lights came with blinker housings with an extra small 
bulb mounted in em w 1 filament 


I have a couple sets instock but no pictures of em at this time

for extra illumination I guess ...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What do the connectors on those wires look like? If they're "open" round lugs with no insulation on the connectors and the wires are black, then those are additional grounds and should be attached via screws into the core support. 

Bear


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

The wire is an insulated wire. It goes to both the drivers and passengers side and when tested is hot.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

And yes.. the wire is by the turn signal, however the turn signal already has a wire for it. 

And I'm not sure what is meant by... blinker housings?

I tried Google's searching blinker housing for 68 gto but all that comes up is the turn signal bezel


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

frankie68 said:


> And yes.. the wire is by the turn signal, however the turn signal already has a wire for it.
> 
> And I'm not sure what is meant by... blinker housings?
> 
> I tried Google's searching blinker housing for 68 gto but all that comes up is the turn signal bezel



Here is a photo I took of one at the Pontiac Nationals. You can see the cornering light easy enough, but there is the small round light beneath it - which I believe is that single wire you mentioned.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

That's funny because my lower valance panel doesn't have that hole for that light and I know for certain that it's the original lower valance. 

Weird... 

Thank you so much everyone for all your input


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*and*

thats a 69 fender
68 has a wrap around lense

the housing on the 68 has a clear 1 filament small bulb 2" away from the std signal bulb
that comes on with the blinker if I remember correctly

same lense

factory part uses a bulb like in the rear quarter of a 68 or the clock/heater control 

may even come on with the ignition since they are not very bright

I will get em out ... theres a couple sets up on the shelf with 68 nos lenses .. wrapped up

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> thats a 69 fender
> 68 has a wrap around lense
> 
> the housing on the 68 has a clear 1 filament small bulb 2" away from the std signal bulb
> ...


OK, yes, you are correct - 1969. Now I recall we had maybe gone through this in another post that posted a photo of the very early production '68 housing. Did it not have 2 bulbs fitted to it - the typical 2 filament bulb and the additional bulb on the side? Later production was changed to just the single bulb turn/marker light and the extra side light/socket eliminated.

Here we go, check this out: https://www.gtoforum.com/f50/68-gto-front-marker-light-126361/


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

:surprisek

I guess they were argent bulbs maybe 

heres a picture of what the wire may go to


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hmmm.. dont think my blinker lights have the dual bulbs? Weird. I do know that they're from that car and the wire harness does have the splice for the extra bulb. Bizarre


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

does the wire get power with the key in run position
or
does it take the parking lights on to power it up

or


does it blink with the blinker ???

Scott


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll have to look tomorrow but if I recall theres power to it when the lights are on


----------

